# step by step vr6 short runner intake.



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

juust finished another inake for a guy. sent it out, and all is well.
thought i'd post the usual step by step pic post. have fun, i know i did








runners radiused with a .25in thick plate. any slight imperfections sanded by hand.








here is a shot of the welds. nice looking if i say so myself!








you can see the fuel rail here.








I had to put this plate and hole on the driver end because the buyer has an mk3, and air conditioning. its a tight fit, and i did it this way to make it easier to route piping, and so it would fit easier. the plenum is tilted so it can fit above the alternator.








its a tight fit with the belt tensioner. so i weld on 1/8in plate flush with the last runner. i then weld on some thick beads, and drill and tap in the middle of the beads to form the vacuume signal bosses. the bead gives more thickness for more threads. a thicker flange would be nice, but room is tight there.








bend is welded on. its about a high 30's degree angle. this will point the TB back towards the driver side front wheel.








closeup of the weld beads.








view of the transition of the bend to the plenum.








tb plate welded on. its an obd2 tb. they are big!








tb lines up perfectly!








finished up. you can see the brackets i made to hold the rail on.
thats it in a nutshell. some things that i did which are not posted for any DIY'ers are that the head flange was milled flat on the mill after the plate is welded to it. this WILL warp the head flange a real small bit. im good at this now, and only get about 1/16in -1/8in warping. i did this manifold with hand tools besides the milling of the head flange. jig saw/sawsall/die grinder, router, and hammer. oh, i also used the mill and digital readout to get the fuel rail holes 100% dead on to match the stock rail. I also used a drill press to cut the holes in the runner plate, and the TB plate.
hope you all like it. I'll have pics of it installed once the guy sends them to me. He already said its a tight fit, but it works, and hes happy.


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (speed51133!)*

DAMN! I need a TIG welder,
Looks real nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (speed51133!)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (speed51133!)*

Nice work Speed. When i made mine i made the turn to the TB like that too and it works out real nicely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sahale (Apr 9, 1999)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (speed51133!)*

Best manifold I have seen from you yet, keep it up, the work is really nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (Sahale)*

How much??I got a VR customer that is interested...........


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (Holy Piston)*

Ditto, I want one too


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (BubonicCorrado)*

to anyone that wants one....
IM me.
keep in mind these things take me a long time to make. i'm not in the position to crank them out in a production style basis. more like in spare free time. So the lead time to finish one may be a few weeks, to a few months.
I know that seems silly, but its the truth. 
thanks for the compliments. I deffinatly am getting better with this as each one is finished.


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (speed51133!)*

I got few questions...
-what are the dimesions of the plate? (I assume youre using 4"plenum..)
-can you use stock fuel rail with short manifolds?
-whats the best place to get all the "materials"?
-finnally, does it matter if you decide to go with a "D" shape (like the one above), versus "O" like Schimmels?
Thanks and sorry for so many q's...


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (BahnStormer202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BahnStormer202* »_I got few questions...
-what are the dimesions of the plate? (I assume youre using 4"plenum..)
-can you use stock fuel rail with short manifolds?
-whats the best place to get all the "materials"?
-finnally, does it matter if you decide to go with a "D" shape (like the one above), versus "O" like Schimmels?
Thanks and sorry for so many q's...









I can answer a couple of these.
-You can use the stock fuel rail, but it would take extra work, as the stock rail is extra long. When i originally made my short runner i used the stock rail, but i cut it down and made it shorter. You will probably also need to weld on some tabs to hold that sucker down somehow. 
-You can get the materials at: http://onlinemetals.com/
-The shape doesnt really matter, but with the "D" design, you dont need to scallop or shape the runners to accept the round pipe. I used the "O" design for mine and it worked fine.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (BahnStormer202)*

if you look at schimmel's intake, the transition from the plenum to the runner is a 90 degree bend. mine is a .25in radius. its smooth also. thats the reason for welding the plate, and having the "D" shape as you put it.
http://www.schimmelperformance.com/images/full/intakes/DSCN8696[1].jpg
youll have to cut and paste that link without the brackets at the beginning and end....ified by speed51133! at 1:19 PM 2-12-2004[/I]


----------



## BIOHAZRD35 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (speed51133!)*

looks real good... i must say your weld's have come a long way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (BIOHAZRD35)*

I think I have seen that intake somewhere else.........oh yeah, its in my living room










_Modified by BlownGinster at 7:47 PM 2-12-2004_


----------



## eviljettavr6 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (BlownGinster)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

very nice looking intake what are the dimentions how long is it??? 15" by 4"??? wouldnt that make it bigger in volume then the total displacement of the engine??


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (speed51133!)*

It's a perfect work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (simon_mk2)*

Welds are looking great Mike!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (turboit)*

Looking good Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

Where do you source your alluminum stock oh and it looks kick ass I just started my 1.8T one and its the same setup.LOL


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Blak Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blak Golf* »_very nice looking intake what are the dimentions how long is it??? 15" by 4"??? wouldnt that make it bigger in volume then the total displacement of the engine??

lets see......its not quite 15inx4in. the flat plate the runner holes are cut into take some displacment out of the plenum. i dont remember exactly, but the plate is close to 2.5in. As stated above, this makes the plenum closer to a "D" shape than a "O" shape. A little bit of math involved to get the actual displacment. feel free to do it








edit
thanks for the positive comments guys. they are appreciated.


----------



## vee_are_six (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Beautiful







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'd definately be interested in one of these!


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (speed51133!)*

Nice work Speed...your welds and your design look good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rich


----------



## vee_are_six (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (eiprich)*

I tried to email you because I don't have IM. Do you have a valid email that I could contact you at in regards to purchasing one of these?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (vee_are_six)*

email is [email protected]
have any AOL instant messanger software?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (speed51133!)*

Like everyone said, you've come a long way since your first "box-shaped" one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep it up!


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (speed51133!)*

hey joe springfield your welds are getting better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif not bad for a 15year old


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_if you look at schimmel's intake, the transition from the plenum to the runner is a 90 degree bend. 

_Modified by speed51133! at 1:19 PM 2-12-2004_

Actually the pictures you are refering to are very old. All of his intakes since over a year now have a plate welded on 1st but its slightly rounded not flat like yours. But his has a raduis cut in now its not a 90 degree. He had bought a machine a while ago and has mani's are much better then the one pictured on his site. Not knocking but his radius's look much smoother then yours not that it matters. I need to get him to update his pictures. Anyway I like the bend on your mani for the TB to keep it away from the fans. Damn for someone to be doing this on the side with hand tools is incredible work. Imagine what you would put out with real equipment.sh!ts hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (50CENT)*

Thanks brian. I in no way meant to knock schimmel's intake. I think its kinda obvious i did a little copy cat work! 
Id like to see his new stuff though. 
I know the radiuses are not perfectly smooth. I cut the runners with a sawzall, belt sand them flat, then cut some aluminum plate and shoot some spray paint into the runners from the head flange side to mark the shape of the port holes. then i cut the holes with a hole saw, tack weld the plate on the runners and then make them shaped with a die grinder. the plate is then broken free oif the runners, and i use a 60$ router with a 5$ cutting bit to make the radiuses. i also use sandpaper to smooth them out. the pic above was taken before sanding, but it doesnt hold a torch to some CNC work!
like i said, takes ots of time.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (speed51133!)*

quit yer job and we will set up a group buy haha








Kidding, but great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 Oh my (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (leebro61)*

Looks great buddy...someday i'll make something that looks as good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vee_are_six (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_email is [email protected]
have any AOL instant messanger software?


I probably hae the software somewhere. I guess I should set it up. Anyhow, I sent you an email http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: step by step vr6 short runner intake. (vee_are_six)*

Are the items available?


----------

